# is t3 needed/optimal for 14 days of dnp? (250 mg first week. 500 mg second weeek)



## Motivated

*is t3 needed/optimal for 14 days of dnp? (250 mg first week. 500 mg second weeek)*

There seems to be so many people saying that t3 is required , claiming that after dnp your t3 is very low and so you can go from eating 2500 calories on dnp and losing weight. To gaining weight after dnp because your Calorie maintenance level is like 1500 calories  for a week after dnp till you bounce back and thats why t3 is recommended... not sure what to do..


order the 3 or not...

personal experiences with dnp without t3 please... much appreciated fellas! also i promise to log when it comes time for me to run dnp.


----------



## TheLupinator

How would taking exogenous T3 help your endogenous T3 bounce back?


----------



## TheBlob

TheLupinator said:


> How would taking exogenous T3 help your endogenous T3 bounce back?



Hmmmmm well because uhhhhhh well uhhhhhh I like Darth Vader.


----------



## Motivated

TheLupinator said:


> How would taking exogenous T3 help your endogenous T3 bounce back?


It wont, it will help raise your metabolism to ok levels because dnp can crash it to some people.


but more importantly from the research iv gathered, DNP after a week will LOWER your metabolism... so   250 mg of dnp will automatically make you burn like 600 calories more. but now after a week your only burning 200 calories more.. because it will slow ur metabolism down. so the logic is to supplement t3 so your metabolism is not to suppressed.



i dont have the scientific explanation, but iv seen studies that pretty much explain that is smart to have t3 with dnp after a week...


----------



## TheLupinator

Motivated said:


> It wont, it will help raise your metabolism to ok levels because dnp can crash it to some people.
> 
> 
> but more importantly from the research iv gathered, DNP after a week will LOWER your metabolism... so   250 mg of dnp will automatically make you burn like 600 calories more. but now after a week your only burning 200 calories more.. because it will slow ur metabolism down. so the logic is to supplement t3 so your metabolism is not to suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have the scientific explanation, but iv seen studies that pretty much explain that is smart to have t3 with dnp after a week...





I understand why you are taking the T3 (because DNP lowers T3 - which was shown in mice btw). What you don't understand is that DNP by itself will burn a shit ton of fat and that if there is any effect on T3 it's a good thing! DNP will help you drop FAT, while T3 helps you drop WEIGHT (fat and muscle). T3 is known to be catabolic so lowering T3 will help preserve muscle. Also supplementing exogenous T3 will further inhibit your body's own production, so all you are doing is delaying the inevitable "kick start" to your body's own endogenous T3.

So on a 10-20 day run of DNP any suppression of T3 will be completely overshadowed by the DNP itself when it comes to fat loss and your thyroid will bounce back quickly enough to never notice the difference. Supplement if you want, but it is not needed and without anabolics I don't think it is even optimal.


----------



## Motivated

TheLupinator said:


> I understand why you are taking the T3 (because DNP lowers T3 - which was shown in mice btw). What you don't understand is that DNP by itself will burn a shit ton of fat and that if there is any effect on T3 it's a good thing! DNP will help you drop FAT, while T3 helps you drop WEIGHT (fat and muscle). T3 is known to be catabolic so lowering T3 will help preserve muscle. Also supplementing exogenous T3 will further inhibit your body's own production, so all you are doing is delaying the inevitable "kick start" to your body's own endogenous T3.
> 
> So on a 10-20 day run of DNP any suppression of T3 will be completely overshadowed by the DNP itself when it comes to fat loss and your thyroid will bounce back quickly enough to never notice the difference. Supplement if you want, but it is not needed and without anabolics I don't think it is even optimal.



makes sense. sorry about my frustrated response to you. Currently dieting and its been hell(mentally). Thats why im running dnp to put an end to this.  

thank you for this info.


----------



## TheLupinator

Motivated said:


> makes sense. sorry about my frustrated response to you. Currently dieting and its been hell(mentally). Thats why im running dnp to put an end to this.
> 
> thank you for this info.



No problem... and you're running DNP to put an end to the mental hell??? I'm guessing you've never run DNP - it's an ass kicking in a pill - most don't last a week on DNP


----------



## Motivated

TheLupinator said:


> No problem... and you're running DNP to put an end to the mental hell??? I'm guessing you've never run DNP - it's an ass kicking in a pill - most don't last a week on DNP



haha oh boy. Well its more of the cravings for food, i wake up at night due to my stomach growling and im brain fogged etc cutting for the past 3 months. i just wnat to use dnp for 2 weeks-3 weeks so i dont have to cut for another 3-4 months.

so im prepared to toughen it out  short term then suffer long term and get dedicated for the next month. then i will reverse diet(, after dnp i will drop my calories by 500 for 1 week since my metabolism will be lowered. then up it 100 calories added each week after dnp.  slowly while abusing EC STACK to contorl my hunger) so i dont get any fat rebound  from any over eating or binge eating after dnp.

its single digit temperature where im from right now so the heat doesnt bother me. but hopefully the lethargy isnt to bad.  i think im going to start tomorrow actually. i took my claritin just now. gonna start dnp tomorrow at 12 pm!! (250 mg) i will run that for 5 days and see how i feel before bumping the dose to 500 mg..)
i dont have a job, im a college student, and i have all my exams out of the way so it shouldnt be to much of a hassle. 

but we will see...


----------



## Stevethedream

Hey bro u should check out my log I have on here called " It's a party it's a party" in the dnp section and just be a little prepared for what's about to take place. I'm a knuckle head and I started with 500mg right off the bat and felt the heat immediately the next day. I'm actually running another dnp cycle starting next wk as well. I may or may not log it this time, who knows. But anyways just remember to be very careful buddy and follow ALL REQUIREMENTS AND ESSENTIALS when using this demon. Good luck and stay cool lol.


----------



## Stevethedream

Almost forgot, and NO I did not run T3 at all while on my 10-11 day cycle and was fine.


----------



## Stevethedream

Dammit! And NO I DO NOT recommend u start at 500mg like my crazy ass did. The way ur doing it is the most safest and smartest way to do it. Alright already now start SWEATING!


----------



## Motivated

Stevethedream said:


> Hey bro u should check out my log I have on here called " It's a party it's a party" in the dnp section and just be a little prepared for what's about to take place. I'm a knuckle head and I started with 500mg right off the bat and felt the heat immediately the next day. I'm actually running another dnp cycle starting next wk as well. I may or may not log it this time, who knows. But anyways just remember to be very careful buddy and follow ALL REQUIREMENTS AND ESSENTIALS when using this demon. Good luck and stay cool lol.



thank you bro. appreciate all of this info. going to take a look at your log.


----------



## MoneyShot

Absolutely not necessary and shouldn't be used. It doesn't matter what anyone else says. All that matters is what Conciliator said. His knowledge crushes the broscientists.


----------



## Motivated

MoneyShot said:


> Absolutely not necessary and shouldn't be used. It doesn't matter what anyone else says. All that matters is what Conciliator said. His knowledge crushes the broscientists.


it is actually needed in some people such as myself. I didnt lose any weight on dnp. ended up gaining 2lbs and suffered the sides.  i dont even want to think about all the money , time, and frustration that occured this past month.  Hell my temperature was 94-95 degrees on dnp. When normal temp is 97 degrees.. so clearly my t3 was supressed. not to mention some people get bloodwork done on dnp and show very low thyroid levels. everyone is different. just like some people can run a gram of testosterone with NO AI, and there bloodwork shows that estrogen is perfect... 

unfortunately for me i am unlucky and need t3 on dnp.

i will be running dnp again april WITH t3. so lets see how my results are then. but im confident they will be alot better with t3 into the mix.


----------

